
Ask HN:  Name my startup? - scottschulthess
I'm making a startup that is essentially a weekly meal planner.  We'll generate your weekly meal plan based on dietary preferences.<p>I can't think of a decent name though -<p>Here's ones I've considered<p>- Harvest
- MessHall
- Cafeteria
- Cookbook
- Apicius (the first ancient cookbook)<p>Any suggestions?
======
steventruong
Personal opinion so take what I say as such.

1\. From experience, the company name often are more of personal gripes
founders have than necessarily to dictate the success of the company itself
(within reason). The important factors, if any, are generally more on is it
short and easy to spell/pronounce than necessarily the naming of the startup.
To see proof of this, you only need to look at all the ridiculous names people
have come up over the years for their startup to see that naming only really
goes so far. How you position the brand is far more important.

2\. While I get the urge to stick to a name that represents what you do
currently, I personally prefer a generic name in the event you guys decide to
pivot, add new products, etc. Don't let the name end up holding you back.

3\. Make sure whatever name you choose, you can easily get the .com, twitter
handle, etc etc... for that name. Branding is a huge aspect.

That said, IF I had to go with the above, base on criterias I've just listed,
Apicius would take my vote if for nothing else, no one would know its an
ancient cookbook unless you explicitly explain so. Its vague enough that it
allows good branding to be built around it and not necessarily strike me as
food related. Clearly the others all stand for food for obvious reasons.

Side note, you could go with something like meekly (meal + weekly). Mashup
words are common these days and can still remain vague.

~~~
atulveer
I liked meekly! fits in exactly with the idea of the app!

------
blakehill
I like MealPlan as the product name. Most people who went to college are
familiar with that term. For the domain you could do something like
MealPlanit.com or GetMealPlan.com, etc.

MealGrid is good too. I think you need to find the true value proposition of
your business and see how it applies to your target consumer. So, it wouldn't
be "A site to revolutionize meal planning:, it would be something like, "Know
what meals to eat ahead of time.". Hopefully, you get my point - just focus on
the solution that the customer is getting. Then, have that drive the actual
name.

Brainstorm:

MealPrep MealWeek MealWeekly FoodPlan MealPlanet GoodMeals MealsByWeek
MealsInAdvance MealsAhead MealsOnSchedule

------
maxstoller
Harvest is taken. (<http://getharvest.com/>)

------
russell
Hopefully you got the domains as soon as you got the ideas, otherwise they are
probably gone by now.

EDIT: they all seem to be gone.

~~~
samlev
meek.ly isn't taken (according to whois)

------
rikacomet
how about

"Kylix Weekly"

Kylix is the ancient food vessel used by greeks. Weekly goes well with it.

the name is unique, the use of 'x' to end it is synonymous with our
generations preference to end things with 'Z' as in "zee" , etc

hope it helps

------
Mz
weeklymealplanner.com is for sale. How much? I don't know.

<http://weeklymealplanner.com/>

Best of luck.

------
amorphid
How about Weekly Meal Planner?

------
mjs00
MealTrac(.com), MealMix(.com)

------
willthefirst
thisisawebsiteaboutplanningweeklymeals.com

------
eps
Mealstones :)

------
revorad
Yummyweek.

------
TheRealmccoy
Fix-a-meal

------
gojomo
Mealgrid.

------
ahasija
my vote is for Apicius

------
willthefirst
hungri.ly

------
d3x
check out: <https://www.mealr.net> or foodonthetable.com

